# Homemade Cheese



## umayxa3 (Jul 24, 2007)

I've made three batches of homemade cheese over the last couple years.
The last batch, about 4lbs, was a Monteray Jack recipe.

It is a lot of fun - takes a lot of time though.

I used a vegtable renant (I'm a vegetarian), mesophylic starter, and a gallon of whole milk. It took about 4 hours to make the cheese then a month to set up.

I took into the office and I got the funny look of "you made homemade cheese???" but that change after they tried it. Everyone loved it.

Has anyone else made homemade cheese. Care to share your experience?

-Allen


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 24, 2007)

Not yet I have a cheese making book the rennet,citric acid thermometer etc.I did by a mozzarella kit for my first time just have not gotten around to it.Right now the only thing stopping me is fear and air.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 24, 2007)

Miss Mcgrew!

Bless your heart! Don't be afraid!! Jump in head first and make that Mozzarella!! I would love to make fresh mozzarella! I have often thought about it. So you go first, and keep me up to date on the progress!

Have fun!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 24, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Miss Mcgrew!
> 
> Bless your heart! Don't be afraid!! Jump in head first and make that Mozzarella!! I would love to make fresh mozzarella! I have often thought about it. So you go first, and keep me up to date on the progress!
> 
> Have fun!!!!!!!!


 
   Thank You,Uncle Bob
Yes I need to do it besides the book I found this web site this lady is great and offers cheese making classes back east.Have not found one here in the south west.Here is her web site  her little mozzarella kit is good fot at least 30 batches.- New England Cheesemaking Supply


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 24, 2007)

The Cheese Queen! 

Thanks for the link Miss Mcgrew! Ok now! ya get started tomorrow! 

Are you related to Dangerous Dan Mcgrew???


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 24, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> The Cheese Queen!
> 
> Thanks for the link Miss Mcgrew! Ok now! ya get started tomorrow!
> 
> Are you related to Dangerous Dan Mcgrew???


 
  Ha,Ha I wish I was the cheese queen.I love good cheese.Who is Dangerous Dan?


----------



## umayxa3 (Jul 25, 2007)

Do you also have a strainer and cheesecloth? That came with my cheese making kit.

I've not made mozzarella but I get the impression it is an easier-to-make cheese.

The first to batches I made were feta, the batch I made last month was Monterey Jack. The Monterey Jack setup very hard. It is almost crumbly. But it's very tasty.

There is nothing to be afraid of. Just jump in and do it. When your done you will have a sense of pride and something cool to share with Friends.  

This is the kit I started with:





Gourmet Cheeses, Books, Kits, Cheese Parties, and Cheese Supplies - Basic Hard Cheese Kit

The original rennet and Thermophilic Starter expired. I bought new through eBay: eBay Store - Wine Making: Wine Kits, Beer Making, Beer Kits

My wife tells me I should start selling cheese  

Good luck and let us know how it goes.

-Allen


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 25, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Ha,Ha I wish I was the cheese queen.I love good cheese.Who is Dangerous Dan?


 
 No! No! The Cheese Queen is the lady in the link you posted.

Dangerous Dan? I'll find the information and PM ya!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 25, 2007)

Do you also have a strainer and cheesecloth? That came with my cheese making kit.
I have all of the stuff.Its supposed be really easy to make Mozzarella like in less than an hour.You need to use the right milk ultra pasteurized is not good at all for this they recommend powdered milk as it isnt pasteurized but just dried they say it makes great Mozzarella


----------

